# Just saw a 6D Maglite .. and wow.



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, I usually browse around the LED forums, but yesterday I saw a 6D Maglite in a store and man that thing was LONG. It felt like I was holding a baseball bat or something. I wonder how long those 7D Mags look like.


----------



## willrx (Aug 20, 2007)

Like this....


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahah man, that is just like a club. I wonder how long it would last with an LED in it.


----------



## Wincet (Aug 21, 2007)

How do you even get 7D maglites lol?


----------



## willrx (Aug 21, 2007)

Every now and then someone will let go of one in their collection.


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd say runtiem would be......

i dunno... 3 or 4


Years!!!!! 


With a Nite ize in there it would be very very long running!!!




johnny13oi said:


> Hahah man, that is just like a club. I wonder how long it would last with an LED in it.


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> Hi, I usually browse around the LED forums, but yesterday I saw a 6D Maglite in a store and man that thing was LONG. It felt like I was holding a baseball bat or something. I wonder how long those 7D Mags look like.




if you think 6Ds are long give a notice to this custom 9D whopper
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1704416


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 23, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> if you think 6Ds are long give a notice to this custom 9D whopper
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1704416


 

WOW! 

is it still for sale? I haven't seen the price....:devil:


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 23, 2007)

Wincet said:


> How do you even get 7D maglites lol?


 
Hate to give up my secrets, but....
I have a custom eBay search that runs daily. About once a year, a 7 cell mag comes up for bid. You can also search completed auctions to test out your search teams - you have to use all kinds of variants like Maglite Maglight "Mag Lite" "Mag Light" "(7C,7D,7 C,7 D)". Happy hunting!
If you're really dedicated, include all the mispellings... You'd be surprised at how many "flahslights" are for sale.


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> WOW!
> 
> is it still for sale? I haven't seen the price....:devil:



withdrawn and made into something else :candle:

there used to be this craze about 1D mag cut downs....leaving mag bodies that supposedly could be machined into extension tubes....resulting in 4D add ons, etc

I think after you hit 9D its pretty pointless and doubtfully any lamp usable....


----------



## Schnotts (Aug 23, 2007)

Put fins on it and paint the head red and call it a sparrow missile.


----------

